# Signed an offer letter(contract) with a hotel, but got a job offer at another company



## Pedjat87

Here is my situation. This is giving me a headache today and I dont know what to do.
So I was interviewing with several hotels in the same time. I got a job offer from one of them and I signed their offer letter yesterday. I am not sure is this a job contract. Today I heard back from the other hotel I had an interview with, and they offered me a position too. I wish more to work for them but I already signed this thing yesterday. 
What do I do? In the offer letter I signed it says that the probation period is 3 months and either party can terminate the employment without notice. So I can terminate the contract already? Is offer letter the same as a contract? 
I need some answers urgently, so I can decide what to do here... thank you!


----------



## Asafa

Pedjat87 said:


> Here is my situation. This is giving me a headache today and I dont know what to do.
> So I was interviewing with several hotels in the same time. I got a job offer from one of them and I signed their offer letter yesterday. I am not sure is this a job contract. Today I heard back from the other hotel I had an interview with, and they offered me a position too. I wish more to work for them but I already signed this thing yesterday.
> What do I do? In the offer letter I signed it says that the probation period is 3 months and either party can terminate the employment without notice. So I can terminate the contract already? Is offer letter the same as a contract?
> I need some answers urgently, so I can decide what to do here... thank you!


Look I had exactly the same situation!

I signed offer/employment letter with Company Z.... one week passed by and I received an offer from Company X.. 

I decided to be honest about it and told Company Z about the situation, and asked if I woul face any legal implications if I decline the offer after signing it.

The answer is: If the company has not yet applied for your entry/employment visa you can resign and there will bo no repercussions.
Now I guess you are already in UAE, so I do not know what your visa status is. I am outside, so your situations may be different.

Once you start working for a company, and leave them during [probation period you will face an automatic 6-month ban or even 1 year when or limited contract. The probation period will not save you from the ban. Actually once they apply for your visa and sponsor you , if you resign you get the ban. This is what I was informed by MOL.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Pedjat87

Thanks for your quick response, Asafa.
I am still in my home country. I sent my documents yesterday to the HR department, and they told me they sent them to their Government Relations Manager for further processing and applying for my visa. So I am not sure whether they already applied for my visa or they are going to do so these days.

Right now, I am closer to staying with the first company, because I dont want any fuss about all of this, since this would be my first experience abroad, and I have got similar conditions at both hotels. 
So how did your situation resolve? Which company did you end up at?


----------



## Asafa

OK now If they already sent your doc to GRO, it is probable they have alredy processed it, today. SInce yesterday was off. But I doubt it. Tell me when would be your Joining date with the first company. If it is in 1 month or later they sure will process your visa later on. If it within the next 2 weeks they might want to speed things up.

If both Hotels offer pretty much the same, I would not change a thing and would stay with the first company. If you start to complicate things, and have bad luck you might end up with no job. If you know what I mean.

As for my situation. I went with the 2nd company and declined the offer from company 1. But I consulted it with them and they said no problem. Since my DOJ was in a months time and my documents were not yet sent to GRO.

But I did it only becasue the 2nd company was Emirates and I always wanted to work for them. It was risky but I decided to make this move.


----------



## Pedjat87

I still dont know the joining date. They said it will be decided in the later stage. But they told me they already sent my documentations for processing, so I think they plan me to join them by end of April.
I am not so into complicating things at the moment because I already got a good deal at the first company. It isnt my favorite hotel, like the second one, but it seems also a very good fit for me to make a good first experience abroad. This is me rationalizing 

Anyways, thanks for the answer, you definitely helped me with this since I was freaking out


----------



## Asafa

Pedjat87 said:


> I still dont know the joining date. They said it will be decided in the later stage. But they told me they already sent my documentations for processing, so I think they plan me to join them by end of April.
> I am not so into complicating things at the moment because I already got a good deal at the first company. It isnt my favorite hotel, like the second one, but it seems also a very good fit for me to make a good first experience abroad. This is me rationalizing
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the answer, you definitely helped me with this since I was freaking out



Since you mentioned the fact that they told you your Visa was already being processed.

Towards the end of February I received my employment offer. And after signing it, and sending in my medicals I was also told they would proceed and process my visa... Then for the next 3 weeks nothing happened. And it turned out they had not even started it, even though they told me they did.

So if their telling you this, it does not necesirily mean they are processing your visa. HR department prepares the documentation, hands it out to Guest Relation Officer and he/she go to DNRD. This is when the process really starts and cannot be that easily canceled.

Visa processing once it is submitted take 3-7 working days max. I repeat once it is submitted. Becasue it can take months if your document are lying on the desk of your HR coordinator for months before some send them out.


----------



## Pedjat87

I will email them tomorrow and ask when they think I would be able to join them. I hope they will give me an answer. Since they told me they sent my documents for further processing I dont believe it will take months. I read that some people wait several months for security clearance and a visa, but others get it in a few weeks.

This guy I know and who works at a HR department at the same company, just different hotel, told me that it takes 2 weeks, a month top. That is why I am confident that they plan me to join in April, but I will ask them tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## Asafa

yes just ask if they have already applied for your visa.

I pm'ed you. check your inbox.


----------



## Pedjat87

Got a visa yesteday!!! That was like too fast. Now just waiting to schedule a flight, I should be there around 20th this month.


----------



## telecompro

Can i ask yuo what kind of papers were yuo asked for by the HR department for the visa processing? did you send it all as scanned copies?


----------



## Pedjat87

telecompro said:


> Can i ask yuo what kind of papers were yuo asked for by the HR department for the visa processing? did you send it all as scanned copies?


Yes, I did send all the scanned copies. I submitted a copy of my passport, some visa forms, signed contract, two sets of pics with red and white backgrounds. That would be all.


----------



## telecompro

Pedjat87 said:


> Yes, I did send all the scanned copies. I submitted a copy of my passport, some visa forms, signed contract, two sets of pics with red and white backgrounds. That would be all.


what about your university degree? did they request this?


----------



## Pedjat87

telecompro said:


> what about your university degree? did they request this?


Nope. 
My job is an entry level job at the hotel front desk, so officially i dont need a college degree for that. 
Do they usually ask for a college degree for entry level jobs?


----------



## telecompro

Pedjat87 said:


> Nope.
> My job is an entry level job at the hotel front desk, so officially i dont need a college degree for that.
> Do they usually ask for a college degree for entry level jobs?


Im an engineer so it is a must...and they need attested docs ..im not sure how am i supposed to do that?


----------



## Pedjat87

telecompro said:


> Im an engineer so it is a must...and they need attested docs ..im not sure how am i supposed to do that?


Well I guess you wont be doing an entry level job, so having attested your degree is a must, like you said. I am not an expert about that, but I read that you submit your documents to the UAE embassy in your country, and they attest them.


----------



## BedouGirl

telecompro said:


> Im an engineer so it is a must...and they need attested docs ..im not sure how am i supposed to do that?


Each country has a different process, but first you would need to get a copy attested by a solicitor to say it's a true copy. Then you would need to send it to the appropriate NZ (if that's where you qualified) government authority to have it stamped and then to the UAE Embassy/Consulate in NZ (again, if this is where you qualified). The last step js done here at Ministry of Foreign Affairs. If it's not NZ, then you have to do it all in the correct country. if you call your local UAE Embassy/Consulate, they will tell you where step 2 has to be done.


----------



## muhamadarizal

Hello , somebody can help me? About offer letter - employment contract ? Please


----------



## The Rascal

muhamadarizal said:


> Hello , somebody can help me? About offer letter - employment contract ? Please


It might help if you give (a lot) more information.


----------



## waqarhayat

Hello everyone. I am here on visit visa in Dubai. I gave interviews in different firms in UAE. 4 companies offered me job. But I decided to work with one of them which I found suitable for me. I denied to other three companies and accepted to work for the 4th one. Everything was going alright. That company gave me the offer letter which was already signed by the employer. I signed it and sent back to my employer to process my visa. Now He is not giving me the visa and job. I have 15 days left in my visit visa and also have no option to take. What can i do now. Can i sue him in the court..? I am really worried now. Please give me your expert opinions. What can i do...????


----------



## rsinner

waqarhayat said:


> Hello everyone. I am here on visit visa in Dubai. I gave interviews in different firms in UAE. 4 companies offered me job. But I decided to work with one of them which I found suitable for me. I denied to other three companies and accepted to work for the 4th one. Everything was going alright. That company gave me the offer letter which was already signed by the employer. I signed it and sent back to my employer to process my visa. Now He is not giving me the visa and job. I have 15 days left in my visit visa and also have no option to take. What can i do now. Can i sue him in the court..? I am really worried now. Please give me your expert opinions. What can i do...????


There is not much you can do. Can you go back to one of the other 3 companies?


----------

